# any tracks, hobby shops in scranton/wilkes barre pa area



## vic0280 (Mar 7, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

heading to the wilkes barre, scranton area next week and would love to check out local tracks/ stores while im in town.

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

